

Another TCP/32764 backdoor [pdf] - Zostrianos
http://www.synacktiv.com/ressources/TCP32764_backdoor_again.pdf

======
ingomaro
WTF. I can't believe it.

~~~
kuschku
That was my reaction as well.

But I hope they've done this intentionally, because I hope nobody would be
stupid enough to produce a new backdoor while fixing the first.

------
bediger4000
Dang it, now the NSA knows about this for sure!

